# Want to build floor standers



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

So, I'm very happy with the system in my car and would like to build floor standing speakers with scraps and some new stuff. I have a pretty good idea of what drivers I want to use I just need to figure out how passive crossovers work/how to design them etc.

I am sure this topic can get quite lengthy and ridiculously complicated I guess I just need a place to start. I'm looking to do a 2.1 setup, three way on the 2.

Any hints or tips? This might be a one time project so if it is vastly more complicated than I'm thinking perhaps I want to ask someone to design a crossover for me once I figure out exactly what I want to do?

Thanks

If you were curious I was thinking 2 sdx7s, one 3" midrange of some sort and cal 26 titans on each tower and probably a 10" sound splinter. Crossed at like 70, 500, 3k or something like that.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

can i ask how your going to go about making them look good in your house? i want to do the same sometime after i finish my truck, but im not really sure how to make them look appealing so they match and the GF does not complain.

if u dont respond ill just search, i was just wondering and trying to bump your thread

can i ask what your opinion on the sdx7 vs the exodus anarchy? or why not mix them. looks like the sdx7 can play from 200hz way up to almost 5k hz, where the anarchy can play 30/40hz to around 3k. i know you will have a sub, but will it go all the way up to 200hz?

also how much power are those rated at? i didnt see it on the site or the pdf, im probably just blind


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> can i ask how your going to go about making them look good in your house? i want to do the same sometime after i finish my truck, but im not really sure how to make them look appealing so they match and the GF does not complain.
> 
> if u dont respond ill just search, i was just wondering and trying to bump your thread
> 
> ...


As for making them look good, I'm not really into looks. Maybe I'll try to stain them if they look that bad.

I have never heard the exodus anarchy but it appears to have a very similar purpose to the sdx7s. I'd imagine they would both do fine down low with the excess amount of xmax. Not sure why you think the sdx7 only plays down to 200, and it's response can get high but is not exactly great at the higher ranges, thus why I would rather cut them off at 500hz.

I don't remember the power rating on them but with their low sensitivity and if you seal them like I plan on doing you will probably find them to be very power hungry, which I am not a fan of but they will do what I need so I shall feed. BTW, when using drivers like these you kind of have to treat them like subs if you want the low end response they were made for. That is probably why you didn't think they played that low. They just need he right amount of airspace.

I'm looking for quality of sound and hopefully something that can get loud as well. Plus I'm a sucker for midbass. I'll have to look at these exodus anarchy some more. And I definitely want a 3" dome or something of the sort. I want to have a nice pronounced everything as high quality as possible and having a midrange dedicated and midbass dedicated will make up for the shortcomings of any 6.5" playing 90 - 3k. Plus with the 3" I can get a little higher and not worry about break up as much in the 3-4k range which will give the titan plenty of breathing room because it normally plays at 2.4k with the stock crossover in the set it comes with.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

in their pdf file of the sdx7, it says "(accurate down to~200 Hz)" on the frequency graph. maybe they meant for their particular install or something, im not sure, but it says it right on the graph.

if u dont mind, what 3" midrange are u going with?
and i cant find the cal 26 titan, can u still get them new?


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> in their pdf file of the sdx7, it says "(accurate down to~200 Hz)" on the frequency graph. maybe they meant for their particular install or something, im not sure, but it says it right on the graph.
> 
> if u dont mind, what 3" midrange are u going with?
> and i cant find the cal 26 titan, can u still get them new?


Ah I see, didn't even bother looking, lol.

For the 3" midrange I am starting to think about getting the dynaudio MD 142 and maybe cross it at 700 and 4k or something. Dynaudio has nothing but praise for all of their stuff, the only thing I'm not a fan of is the lack of midbass from the sets they offer, so I get the best part of dynaudio mixed with an amazing tweeter from rainbow *drool*. And the cal26 tweeter can be bought new from wooferstc in silk but I'm not sure about the titanium, I got mine in a set. You could probably contact 6spdcoupe here if you are interested in them.

I'm actually rethinking the midbass though. Thinking about it, I really don't need all that xmax for midbass.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Thx for the info but why don't u need good xmax for midbass?


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> Thx for the info but why don't u need good xmax for midbass?


More xmax is better for playing lower notes. I really don't need a midbass driver playing 40hz notes if I'm going to have a duke subwoofer to do that. ~5mm of xmax is plenty for a nice midbass to get low _enough_ for what it will be used for.

Now if this were in a car and you had the ability to mount sdx7s in the front somehow and get them in some sort of enclosure that would be really cool because you may be able to skip having a sub and save on space.


----------

